# Forum Changes (22 Nov, 2008)



## Dragoneer (Nov 22, 2008)

*Necrophilia Filter*
Posts that are three months and older, except for those stickied and/or made by admins, will be automatically closed. Necro bumping is bad.

*Reduced Thread Limit*
Due to the nature of continued spamming of forums threads that_ exceed  500 posts _will be automatically closed. Intentionally spamming threads to raise numbers to close the lock, except in forum games, will be seen as abuse. There may be exceptions to this policy (e.g. "Admin Threads")

*Forum Games*
As of this time any forum games will be closed upon creation. _THIS IS ONLY TEMPORARY. _We are going are working on opening a "Forum Games" forum that will be for, and only for, forum games. However, this will come with slightly increased moderation due to continued abuse in forum games and neglect for forum rules.

We are accepting mod applications now. 

*Post Counts*
Because of the and relocations, post counts have been affected. Once the Forum Games forum is opened and moderators are appointed, we will relocate most forum posts back to the forum. However, Forum Games will not contribute to post counts as it's... well, a spam fest.

*Version Upgrade*
Moved to a faster, better server. A server that shoots ninjas. Updated some vB software. Blah blah blah.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 22, 2008)

I definitely like the NEcrophilia filter. As for the other changes, awwwwwight.


----------



## Greyscale (Nov 22, 2008)

Necro is indeed bad.

So, my post count got nuked again, eh?
Oh well...


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 22, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> Necro is indeed bad.
> 
> So, my post count got nuked again, eh?
> Oh well...


Much of the reason for this is to differentiate "quality" posts -vs- spammy posts.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 22, 2008)

Seems like 50% of my posts were of "good quality"

I'm surprised


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 22, 2008)

Sounds fair to me. The "Forum Games" Thread is a wise idea, but may leave the Off Topic section fairly dead.
However, whilst the 300 Post Limit is alright for _most_ threads, I do believe that you should keep the Forum Games Threads at 1000, or we'll end up with far too many new threads for the game.
Necrophilia Filter is a very wise move. And the name is awesome too.


----------



## Monak (Nov 22, 2008)

Will Mugshots come back? I mean it is nothing but good clean fun............ *makes sad kitty eyes at dragoneer*


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> keep the Forum Games Threads at 1000, or we'll end up with far too many new threads for the game.



This is true. I'll support that idea.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 22, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> We are accepting mod applications now.


I doubt I can be a mod, due to my referral, but if there is anything I can do to better the forums, please let me know.

Edit: I had suggestions, I do not know if they were seen. http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=713691&postcount=775 I hope some of these can help.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 22, 2008)

Monak said:


> Will Mugshots come back? I mean it is nothing but good clean fun............ *makes sad kitty eyes at dragoneer*


No posts were deleted. Once we get a moderator team assembled we'll re-open Forum Games, and there will be a few rules specific to it (e.g. no two of the same game may be opened at any time) but we'll keep it fair. We recognize it's popular, but we're interested in expanding the forum.


----------



## Roland (Nov 22, 2008)

Eh, I'd consider sending an application in, but I'm far toooo lazy (and... busy, yeah...).


----------



## Monak (Nov 22, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> No posts were deleted. Once we get a moderator team assembled we'll re-open Forum Games, and there will be a few rules specific to it (e.g. no two of the same game may be opened at any time) but we'll keep it fair. We recognize it's popular, but we're interested in expanding the forum.



I will trust your judgement Dragoneer.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm alright with most of this. Only I hate it when forums have a section where if you post in it, it doesn't contribute to post count. It might be the post count whore in me, but I think it's rather annoying. I mean.. a post is a post all the same. Quality or no. Oh well. I am but a wee member and am at mercy of admins like everybody else here.



Hydramon said:


> the game.


Damn you.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 22, 2008)

Roland said:


> Eh, I'd consider sending an application in, but I'm far toooo lazy (and... busy, yeah...).



I'd do it, but I've only came back to this forum a month ago and haven't really done much to help the community overall. I've been a Super mod after only one month of membership before, but this place is most probably different for selection of mods.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 22, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> I'm alright with most of this. Only I hate it when forums have a section where if you post in it, it doesn't contribute to post count. It might be the post count whore in me, but I think it's rather annoying. I mean.. a post is a post all the same. Quality or no. Oh well. I am but a wee member and am at mercy of admins like everybody else here.


The main reasons for that is forum games generally tend to be spammy, little more. There's little reason to reward people for spam.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 22, 2008)

what is this place? a jail?


----------



## Takun (Nov 22, 2008)

I would so moderate the forums, however I have numerous infractions because I don't always agree with the rules or they aren't really laid out.

AKA, flaming and all out trolling has got me maybe 5% of my infractions as compared with 95% image macros :rollseyes:

However I do care about the forums and I'm on here enough as it is so I don't see why not.  So yeah, why not.  Consider me for the game forums if you will.  I've stayed clean for a very long time....*for me*


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 22, 2008)

Magnus said:


> what is this place? a jail?


 No, it's a forum. Are you that ignorant that you can't notice that. Please refrain from filling up important threads with your spam. We don't need it here. KTHANXBAI.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 22, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Please refrain from filling up important threads with your spam. We don't need it here. KTHANXBAI.


Well, that's just not very nice. =P


----------



## Magnus (Nov 22, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> No, it's a forum. Are you that ignorant that you can't notice that. Please refrain from filling up important threads with your spam. We don't need it here. KTHANXBAI.



wel you sure would make a sucky mod >>


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 22, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Well, that's just not very nice. =P


 Haha, I know >_<



Magnus said:


> wel you sure would make a sucky mod >>


 To be honest, I still think I'd be better than *you*. But I've already said, I doubt that I will actually get picked to be a mod anyways.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 22, 2008)

300 strikes me as an odd autolock...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 22, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> However I do care about the forums and I'm on here enough as it is so I don't see why not.  So yeah, why not.  Consider me for the game forums if you will.  I've stayed clean for a very long time....*for me*


I've been here since February and only had one infraction so, lol@u.

I'm on here fairly frequently and I care about the forums, so I'm toying with whether or not to put in an application. What stops me is I'm not very confident I'd meet whatever qualifications there are.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 22, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> 300 strikes me as an odd autolock...


Better suggestion? I'm all for talking it out.


----------



## Aden (Nov 22, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> *Necrophilia Filter*
> Posts that are three months and older, except for those stickied and/or made by admins, will be automatically closed. Necro bumping is bad.



This is cool and all, but probably won't be fast enough for the upcoming Forum Games section. Would you really need to keep threads in Forum Games after they're closed, anyway? Why not, say, have _one_ month of inactivity lead to a thread _deletion_ there.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 22, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Better suggestion? I'm all for talking it out.



yeah, leave it at 1k. you have mod's for a reason.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 22, 2008)

I love it.


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 22, 2008)

Easog said:


> I've been here since February and only had one infraction so, lol@u.
> 
> I'm on here fairly frequently and I care about the forums, so I'm toying with whether or not to put in an application. What stops me is I'm not very confident I'd meet whatever qualifications there are.



Oh yeah? Well I've been here since February too, and have none infractions. 

But yeah, all joking aside I might put in an application, seeing how I've lamented on slipping post quality for some time. Also I care enough about the forums. We'll see....

Also, these changes are good indeed, especially the necro filter.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 22, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Better suggestion? I'm all for talking it out.


500 sounds a lot more rounded, but that's just me being picky. Also, if it's a hot topic 300 will be reached by the end of the afternoon...


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 22, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> *Version Upgrade*
> Moved to a faster, better server. A server that shoots ninjas. Updated some vB software. Blah blah blah.



Well done Dragoneer!  My compliments and sincere "Thanks!" to you and your "behind the scenes" team of admins, techs and minions.  I appreciate your passion and commitment to the success of this site.

Job Well Done!


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 22, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> 500 sounds a lot more rounded, but that's just me being picky. Also, if it's a hot topic 300 will be reached by the end of the afternoon...


Bumped to 500.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 22, 2008)

Magnus said:


> yeah, leave it at 1k. you have mod's for a reason.


We don't have enough mods yet, and Forum Games will have a different cap given its nature.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> To be honest, I still think I'd be better than *you*. But I've already said, I doubt that I will actually get picked to be a mod anyways.



Even though you didn't look like much of a long-term active member in this place, just by the post you made in the application thread, I thought you would be a pretty good mod for this place, but after reading something like what I've quoted, you completely lost my support. Not that it matters to you or anyone, but I'm just letting you know.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 22, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Better suggestion? I'm all for talking it out.


As long as the thread is not off track and the responses arent spam, there could be exceptions? Maybe If someone sends in a PM or leaves notice, asking permission to keep the thread going.

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 22, 2008)

Silibus said:


> As long as the thread is not off track and the responses arent spam, there could be exceptions? Maybe If someone sends in a PM or leaves notice, asking permission to keep the thread going.


It really depends on the thread in question, but yeah... we can make exceptions. I know the changes seem somewhat draconian now, but once the Forum Games thread opens up and we shuffle a little here, little there... there won't be a difference.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm all for quality posts over junk/spam posts _*glares at various OT forum game regulars*_ and threads!


----------



## Azure (Nov 22, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> *Version Upgrade*
> Moved to a faster, better server.* A server that shoots ninjas*. Updated some vB software. Blah blah blah.


By far your most worthy accomplishment.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 22, 2008)

mrchris said:


> I'm all for quality posts over junk/spam posts _*glares at various OT forum game regulars*_ and threads!



Somehow, I'm not surprised that these changes make you happy 

Kinda saw it coming.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 22, 2008)

Damn, there goes my + >100 post count a day with forum games.


----------



## Magica (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a suggestion on what to do about the "quality" of forum games.

What if you had it to where only the moderators can start the topics (the board would only allow admin posting to keep regular members from making topics).  Then, if someone wanted to make a suggestion of their own, they can PM a moderator with their game suggestion, and if the moderator finds it as a valid suggestion, they can start a new game topic.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 23, 2008)

I think game threads are quite different than community threads.  "What would you do if you woke up next to X..." is a game.  "What's your current mood" or "what are you doing now?" are community threads.

I've been a closet fur for many, many years but this is the first time I've cracked open the door to that closet and have attempted to interact with other furs.  Yeah, the game threads are fun, but it's the community threads that really keep me coming back.  If community threads are lumped in with game threads, labeled "spammy" and treated as such... I'll find somewhere else to go.  I'm here to hopefully make some friends and better explore a long-neglected side of my personality, not spam a forum to see if my post count reaches 10 million.  I find it personally offensive that there is no distinction between the two activities.


----------



## Takun (Nov 23, 2008)

Telnac said:


> I think game threads are quite different than community threads.  "What would you do if you woke up next to X..." is a game.  "What's your current mood" or "what are you doing now?" are community threads.
> 
> I've been a closet fur for many, many years but this is the first time I've cracked open the door to that closet and have attempted to interact with other furs.  Yeah, the game threads are fun, but it's the community threads that really keep me coming back.  If community threads are lumped in with game threads, labeled "spammy" and treated as such... I'll find somewhere else to go.  I'm here to hopefully make some friends and better explore a long-neglected side of my personality, not spam a forum to see if my post count reaches 10 million.  I find it personally offensive that there is no distinction between the two activities.




Ummmm they are just going in another forum...not a big deal.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 23, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Ummmm they are just going in another forum...not a big deal.


Not if they don't get more mods, and with far more strict rules that are more applicable to games than community threads.  I would sign up to be a mod myself, but my work frequently pulls me offline for weeks at a time.


----------



## Takun (Nov 23, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Not if they don't get more mods, and with far more strict rules that are more applicable to games than community threads.  I would sign up to be a mod myself, but my work frequently pulls me offline for weeks at a time.



Well I put my application in and I don't really think you should fret over this.  I don't fear that the threads will stay gone and if they don't fit in the game forum I'm sure they will fit back in the Off Topic.  I also recommend that you check out the furry IRCs for instant chat with many furs.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 23, 2008)

Telnac said:


> I think game threads are quite different than community threads. "What would you do if you woke up next to X..." is a game. "What's your current mood" or "what are you doing now?" are community threads.
> 
> I've been a closet fur for many, many years but this is the first time I've cracked open the door to that closet and have attempted to interact with other furs. Yeah, the game threads are fun, but it's the community threads that really keep me coming back. If community threads are lumped in with game threads, labeled "spammy" and treated as such... I'll find somewhere else to go. I'm here to hopefully make some friends and better explore a long-neglected side of my personality, not spam a forum to see if my post count reaches 10 million. I find it personally offensive that there is no distinction between the two activities.


 I, personally, agree with this. Community threads should not be catagorised as games. I do not see how the "Moods" thread is a game, especially seeing as it is people dealing with their emotions, and people actually help eachother, not just spamming a whole thread to see who can post last, then getting all butthurt when it's the mod who closes the thread. Seriously, I think you should consider moving those threads back, or finding another place for them. They should count towards the post count, as it is not really spam. But anyways, that's just my opinion. If you don't agree, thats up to you. =^_^=


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 23, 2008)

Telnac said:


> I'm here to hopefully make some friends and better explore a long-neglected side of my personality, not spam a forum to see if my post count reaches 10 million.  I find it personally offensive that there is no distinction between the two activities.



Yeah because going into a thread and posting "bored" is far more interesting and creative compared to going into one and posting "5/10" or "marmite". 

If you want 'community', try The Den or Conventioneering.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 23, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Yeah because going into a thread and posting "bored" is far more interesting and creative compared to going into one and posting "5/10" or "marmite".
> 
> If you want 'community', try The Den or Conventioneering.



Well then , how about setting up proper rules that prohibit posts like those?
Rate an avatar:
- please explain WHY you gave it XX/XX points
- do NOT rate an avatar that you already rated again. If the user changed his avi, add "NEW AVATAR:" to the post.

Moods:
- please (try to) explain why you are in the current mood. You don't have to go into any private detail for that (ie "I'm pissed because of a certain person" would be enough imho, you don't have to say "I'm pissed because my mate didn't want to ............ in bed").

Personally I wouldn't mind signing up for a game mod, as long as I'm not the only one around all the time. ;-)


----------



## Magnus (Nov 23, 2008)

its wrong, the games were OK well if you dont like the games then go somewhere else. but stupid stereotype furry goes bitching at the thread instead ignoring it >> 

the treads should be left alone, its the people who ruin it that should be confronted with rules and mods stuff.


----------



## Azure (Nov 23, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Well then , how about setting up proper rules that prohibit posts like those?
> Rate an avatar:
> - please explain WHY you gave it XX/XX points
> - do NOT rate an avatar that you already rated again. If the user changed his avi, add "NEW AVATAR:" to the post.
> ...


That would be asking a whole lot from that crowd.  Asking them to explain something like that would be akin to pulling teeth. Honestly, I don't even see whey they should come back.  IRC, IM, MSN, AIM, Chatzilla, all fine ways to express the things that most nobody else doesn't care about.  Why waste database space?


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 23, 2008)

Damn...guess I'll be missing most topics then, and I'm havent been around long enough to apply for modship have nothing to do 4 out of 7 days of the week. A good Topic could end by the afternoon with 500 which by then I'm already out of the house for work XP.

I hope we wont get any more "BAAAAAWWWWW Off topic is eating up bandwidth and nothing intelligent is going on" we moved so dont you dare go "BAWWWWW" to forum games


----------



## Eevee (Nov 23, 2008)

Magnus said:


> its wrong, the games were OK well if you dont like the games then go somewhere else. but stupid stereotype furry goes bitching at the thread instead ignoring it >>


If you don't like people complaining about it, why can't _you_ go somewhere else instead and ignore it, rather than berating us for not appreciating your spam?  The mind boggles.



WarMocK said:


> Well then , how about setting up proper rules that prohibit posts like those?


Spam polish.  Absolutely guarantee you this won't work.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 23, 2008)

Moods threads are bad ideas, no matter what.
This isn't LiveJournal.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 23, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> *Necrophilia Filter*
> Posts that are three months and older, except for those stickied and/or made by admins, will be automatically closed. Necro bumping is bad.



Would that be the first or the most current post?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 23, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Would that be the first or the most current post?



Most likely, three months after the last (most recent) post.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 24, 2008)

Eevee said:


> Spam polish.  Absolutely guarantee you this won't work.


You ever tried it? Especially with a few mods around?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ah alright, was wondering why my post count's hp took another hit, maybe i should be a mod, no infractions since i joined but my inty sucks to hell at this time. :/


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 24, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> *Necrophilia Filter*
> 
> *Version Upgrade*
> Moved to a faster, better server. A server that shoots ninjas. Updated some vB software. Blah blah blah.


 
Don't shoot me! lol.

I guess it was time for an upgrade. most forums do it frequently.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 24, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> You ever tried it? Especially with a few mods around?



What's that you say? Moderators get to go through 200 posts in 15 threads every day to check people are following the rules of a spam thread with little merit in the first place? Sounds like a magnificent idea!


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 24, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> What's that you say? Moderators get to go through 200 posts in 15 threads every day to check people are following the rules of a spam thread with little merit in the first place? Sounds like a magnificent idea!



OMG! I have to read more than 3 words a day! This is gonna kill me! xD


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 24, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> OMG! I have to read more than 3 words a day! This is gonna kill me! xD



The bigger issue isn't workload, its moderator consistency.  We have a problem on several boards that I admin, co-admin or moderate.  Some mods have a hair trigger, low tolerance, others are more easy going.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 24, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> The bigger issue isn't workload, its moderator consistency.  We have a problem on several boards that I admin, co-admin or moderate.  Some mods have a hair trigger, low tolerance, others are more easy going.



I know that problem. I moderated two IRC channels and manage a game server. ;-)
Being too restrictive is useless imho since NOBODY can stick to the rules 100 % allt he time, but being too lax becomes a problem, too (once they know that they can toy with you you're lost). Like always, the solution is somewhere in between.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 27, 2008)

Well, I see so-called "game" threads are starting to pop up elsewhere.  It's like banning alcohol in the 1920s.  You ban drinking everywhere.  Oh wait, there's a speakeasy over here.  *squash* And there. *squash* and... there and there and... holy crap, we're being overrun by speakeasies!!!

You can't kill the behavior if you don't kill the demand, dude.  And yes, other forums have places like these.  IGN has the Vestibule.  It's chock full of +1 threads.  How do they deal with it?  The quality threads are on the pay side of the forum.  And yes, I pay to get access to those threads.  I'd pay to get access to quality threads here too, so long as there's still be a place like the now-defunct Black Hole for +1'ers to go to.  Because, yes, I like to post in those topics too.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

oh... cuz about half of my post count got wiped from the mugshots forum and another one started by whitenoise... i thought that i did somthin' wrong accidentally and was blocked from it... when will it come back? that was a fun forum...


----------



## mctanuki (Dec 10, 2008)

Could we get the games back, now? Not like they really need moderation anyway. They're there for spam to begin with. But I've found that without the fun, I don't want to come on here, which means I don't go in the non-fun threads. Which means this forum is pointless.

I wish to laugh and lose once again! T_T


----------

